# New CTD



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Today I took delivery of my new Cruze diesel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on purchase. Did you get auto or manual?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice choice on the color. I love my Kinetic Blue one


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Congrats on purchase. Did you get auto or manual?


Auto


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sweet, Congrats!!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

What size wheels? 16"?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> What size wheels? 16"?


Yes.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kick ass! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just what I'm probably going to looking at. Keep us posted on your commute and mileage.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ah, the color i really wanted. Awesome purchase.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Just filled up my first time with 544 miles on the odometer. Put 11.203 gallons in. That's 48.6 mpg. That's about 80% at 70mph, the rest at city speeds. 
The computer told me the average was 44mpg so it was a bit pessimistic. 
This weekend I'm on a road trip, driving 400 miles 100% highway the computer tells me 50+ mpg. I'm looking forward to filling up again and doing the math.


----------

